# 1962 Jaguar - Custom Colour (w/amp and pedal)



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a crazy listing. The seller is trying to get top dollar on Kijiji. What a beautiful set of instruments. Look at that case!! I reached out but got a one sentence reply that they have already received higher offers with no gauge to compare. Frustrating! I will defer to someone with more patience. 

Vintage 1962 Fender Jaguar,case & Fender amplifier | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice. When I saw that ad before he didn't have the amp and pedal packaged in it. He asks "how much would you be willing to pay?" so I replied "I'd give you $2000", because I'm not that rich haha. He replied something about $15k, and I told him he should just list a price instead of getting crazy offers and replying to every single one.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe just testing the waters to feel out their value, locally...maybe no intentions of selling.


----------



## jacob (Sep 19, 2017)

Most likely. I contacted him too. The response to my question how much is he asking he replied 'more than you're willing to pay'. Later he said he's not taking offers below $20k. Bet he doesn't know what he's got.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

wow, what's the story with that case? there's no way that's the original case...


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes it is, it's the bulwin eyeglasses case.
Very rare!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

If anyone is close to that area, and wants to help me try and grab that guitar, I'd be all ears!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> If anyone is close to that area, and wants to help me try and grab that guitar, I'd be all ears!


If you're serious, I'm about 3 hours away in Edmonton.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

What’s the jag worth in today’s maket? Great custom colour but still a jag, I’m guessing 12-14k?


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here is a 1966 at Wellstrung Guitars in New York and a very reputable dealer . I would imagine a Pre CBS model would go for a bunch more as they are so rare in this colour


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

He still has the bridge mute? Damn.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Nice but, Wow so much money, I think I would still prefer my 66' Mustang.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

That kind of guitar has to be the right buyer. I saw two non-slab but pre-66 Jags under $4k CDN in the last year. One on Kijiji and one at a dealer. They are a less desirable model.

This one does have some genuine cachet… custom colour with matching headstock. Rare case. 62 might mean slab board. 

Not sure if a package deal with the amp and pedal is anything special. If you’re buying the jag, you will probably sell the amp shortly thereafter ($3500-4500). And then fuzz too ($1k?)

So if he wants $20k+ for the lot, that’s still $16k for the Jag which is a lot. For the right buyer, yes. But you have a lot of options at $16k, and most people wouldn’t have custom colour Jag at the top of that list.

As the guy from Chicano Batman said in his rig rundown last year - “I started with vintage Jaguars because they were the last affordable vintage Fenders”.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

It’s a collectors item for sure . Extremely rare and I highly doubt there are more than 5 of this colour in Canada in all original condition . There are guys looking for this stuff to complete collections or have rare unobtainium items. Bonamassa even has a few custom colour Jags in the collection.

A big dealer would sell this guitar alone for over $20k. I would gig the hell out of it myself. The fuzzmaster 1 is also extremely rare and will bring in a good $$……most you see out there are the Fuzzmaster 2’s (I had one last year and sold for close to $600)

The vintage market is quite happening right now and guys are snapping up rare models.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Buzz said:


> Nice but, Wow so much money, I think I would still prefer my 66' Mustang.
> View attachment 386779


did you just buy that from Folkway?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Screenshots for when the ad eventually disappears...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

A non logo Deluxe Reverb in that condition is easily $4k- $5k. Together, $20k isn't unrealistic. It's a sellers market for unmolested vintage gear right now.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> A non logo Deluxe Reverb in that condition is easily $4k- $5k


100% correct . All original, excellent condition and uncirculated on the gear market with footswitch and cover …will bring $5k.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

info_please73 said:


> did you just buy that from Folkway?


Nope, bought it in 91' before I knew all the grunge guys used em.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Nope, bought it in 91' before I knew all the grunge guys used em.


It’s pretty amazing 👏


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Seller just messaged and told me it was sold. Thanks goodness, as I was getting ready to go on a safari to get it


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> Seller just messaged and told me it was sold.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

According to the gear page a couple guys there were after it too as well as some shops.




__





1962 Fender Jaguar w/case (Pricing?)


This popped up on my feed. Kinda interested but the dude won't give me any ideas on how much he wants. What is a fair offer? (keep in mind these are Canadian funds) https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1592625637



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Was just reading the updates to TGP thread. Someone named Matt Allen was the lucky buyer.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

And he is a member here.


----------

